# Do bettas eat snail?



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry if it's been asked before but do bettas sometimes eat snails? 

This morning I was watching Kyon floating about and suddenly he flared massively then attacked the glass! Then I seen him chewing and he spat out a snail! He then flared again like he usually does after eating and smam off. I pulled out the snail and it was broken and dead!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine will eat snails-but usually I smash them first and they will eat/pick at the snail meat....


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

o________O Holy crap.

I've never had trouble with snails with both of my bettas. But uh, I guess your betta is one of those bettas that just like to be alone.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

my fry were always trying to eat the snails in their tank. I eventually had to remove them.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My bettas eat my mystery snails antenna D:


----------



## Misakitty (Dec 8, 2011)

I had one of my bettas yank the snail flesh out of the shell and eat it back when I would stick the wild pond snails in their tanks that I picked up for free at Petsmart. Usually my bettas try to pick at the apple snails and eat the antenna, so I started keeping horned nerite snails in their tanks. The horns seem to make the fish think twice about bothering the snails. The nerites have better shell covering than other the other types I own and can clean the glass without exposing their flesh.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

My fish never gave up the opportunity to give my poir snails a peck when they are moving about, almost eventually stressed the snail to death.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Most of my bettas won't, but I have one girl who will.


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

It's only the tiny baby snails that he bothers. They are not ones I put in myself they were stowaways on the plants I bought so I don't mind him eating them. He doesn't bother the larger pond snail or the tetras, he is slightly aggressive but not majorly mean or anything. I was more worried that he was going to swallow a shell and get ill but if it's ok then I won't worry.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> My bettas eat my mystery snails antenna D:


haha mine too! All of my snail's antenna are gone/growing back. They've learned to keep them curled up or just hide when the fish come investigating.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

my betta used to nip but now either the snail curls them up or the betta got bored cuz theyre stuck in a tiny tank untill i get that algae remover that i never should have used out. 

wen i first got the snail the betta would bite the exposed flesh and stuff, but now its like whatevs wen he sees him.


----------

